# 2021 April 30 - May 2 NC Cycling Rendezvous and Swap Meet



## CyclingDavie (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes! A weekend of cycling, bike shows, speakers and swap meets is coming to Mocksville NC..


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Feb 15, 2021)

That looks like a swell time.  Right in my neck of the woods.  I don't know if it will be more modern bikes or not, but still looks like a good time.  I don't know much about this meet, I know more about the Hurricane Coaster meet in Concord.


----------



## Tim s (Feb 20, 2021)

Sounds good, count me in. Tim


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 20, 2021)

Me, too!


----------



## slcurts (Feb 21, 2021)

Posting actual links instead of pictures of links would work a lot better!






						Tour Of Farmington – The Longest Running Cycling Event in Davie County
					






					www.touroffarmington.com
				








						Home - NC Cycling Rendezvous
					

2022 NC Cycling Rendezvous April 2, 2022 Join us! Spend some time in beautiful Farmington, North Carolina for a few days of cycling fun!  Mark your calendars, register, and make plans to attend!




					steelbikerendezvous.com


----------



## CyclingDavie (Apr 3, 2021)

Ok, bike enthusiasts - only 4 short weeks until NC Cycling Rendezvous 2021 Event - a weekend of all things cycling including road rides, MTB relay, a bike show (judged competition) and swap meet, industry speakers, and of course lots of amazing food!! Visit https://www.active.com/.../nc-cycling-rendezvous-2021..., https://www.bikereg.com/nc-cycling-rendezvous, or https://steelbikerendezvous.com/ to register for this one-of-a-kind event!! Located in Mocksville, NC


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 26, 2021)

Update?


----------



## wnc rider (May 2, 2021)

A little late to this thread, but in case anyone is wondering or was thinking of heading there today:
the Sunday events have been canceled because "The turnout this year was low so those with bikes decided it was best to end the show at close of day on Saturday. "


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (May 2, 2021)

wnc rider said:


> A little late to this thread, but in case anyone is wondering or was thinking of heading there today:
> the Sunday events have been canceled because "The turnout this year was low so those with bikes decided it was best to end the show at close of day on Saturday. "



I attended there yesterday about 11AM.  The show was held at the local community center which is a converted historic Church in the countryside of Mocksville, NC.  There appeared to be around 50 cars in the parking area which was a baseball field.  It appeared that most of the people attending at that time were there to participate in some of the ride events, and a number of them could be seen riding their bicycles in the surrounding area.  Outside of the church were two tables where some folks were selling some bicycle parts.  Inside of the church (no pews, converted into a multipurpous community room) were about 5 high end road bikes on display, circa 1960s they appeared.  It was pretty sparse, but I imagine it was simply lower attendence due to pandemic related circumstances, but it was still a fun drive through the countryside out  there.  Got to see plenty of beautiful old historical homes and cabins along the way and in Mocksville as I passed through.  Hopefully next year will be a higher turn out once the virus situation settles more.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2021)

I think this has always been more of a road bike thing. V/r Shawn


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (May 2, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I think this has always been more of a road bike thing. V/r Shawn



Yep, that was also my impression when I was getting ready to go there.  I was still pretty eager to see the show even with that in mind, just to see something different, except unfortunately there wasn't much to see that day!  Also, the show it technically held in the Farmington community, which is right outside Mocksville, NC.


----------

